# Cherry/Maple Smoked Bacon.....Q-View!



## hdflame (Jan 4, 2015)

This is the second pork belly that I've made bacon from.  I wanted to use Morton Sugar Cure but our local Piggly Wiggly grocery didn't have any.

I used Morton Tender Quick instead, 1 TBL spoon/pound along with a 1/2 cup of dark brown sugar.













IMG_3510_zpse6752cda.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015






I covered the meat side heavily with black pepper, then put it in a vacuum seal bag and sprinkled the cure/brown sugar mix over it on both sides.  I drew a vacuum on it and sealed it.  I dated it and put it in the fridge for 10 days, turning daily and kneading the bag to distribute the cure evenly.

I had to move to a larger bowl to make mixing easier.













IMG_3512_zpsfbd6eef2.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015


















IMG_3511_zpsf142f51c.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015


















IMG_3518_zps45d9b925.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015






Meat Side:













D6EFD8D9-374A-4521-8683-568F145EA591_zpsdyvflnje.j



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015






Skin Side:













DE231C68-B57F-4BF4-88B6-28A8EE5986D6_zpsgksifuwp.j



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015






After 10 days, I removed it and put it in the smoker for about 4 hours.  I used a small fire with Cherry and Maple keeping the CC temp below 170⁰.  I tried to keep it around 100⁰.













10712134_859362554083727_143255755_o_zps04a8e4f8.j



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015


















4F30C6D2-FF7E-48CE-909E-1229A7741205_zpsj7pj8liy.j



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015


















4DB1C5CB-DE3C-4D04-8BB2-B57238C4A7AD_zpsxr85iyar.j



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015






After about 4 hours.













698BACA2-488C-4E24-A626-951DA0E1D5C2_zpsrnsgodfd.j



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015






After taking it off of the smoker and while it was still warm, I removed the skin.  Then I chilled it before slicing.  It slices easier if it's almost frozen.













10730990_503025333171163_5394563372819374920_n_zps



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015


















1507960_503025363171160_7522464577041822648_n_zps7



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015






I learned on the second slab when removing the skin it's easier to put the skin side down and press your knife against the cutting board....just like removing the skin from a fish.  This picture shows the wrong way and you can see how wavy the cut is.













10438302_503025383171158_6254174248977663970_n_zps



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015






I sliced it up with a sharp knife.













79030BD9-F483-404C-AFF7-F60D51288204_zps1ejiukba.j



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015






Until I had it all sliced.













579A8179-F7D4-4F8F-A767-24111A093F47_zpsxur0swvo.j



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015


















62A42D58-011F-41E9-8F54-71DC3AB0931E_zpsqxcnncts.j



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015


















A0439D5B-03CB-484C-A62D-0AD47E311B69_zpsytzuumbj.j



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015


















13AEECF4-5F5B-4BE6-B559-C0A8266C0455_zpsi0guwqs6.j



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015


















F5D9626B-CEFD-45A6-BB38-AFB18D1A0CDE_zps14lrnv9i.j



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015






When finished, I put it in gallon ziploc bags.  I was going to vacuum seal it and freeze it, but I don't think it'll be around long enough to freeze!













DFE4C510-FAA3-490E-A7C5-5F1AC9DEE81D_zpsoepa5sxz.j



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015






And this is what I was waiting on!













1012956_515639841909712_8171895513817218572_n_zpsc



__ hdflame
__ Jan 4, 2015






One thing I learned from using this recipe is it needs to cook at a lower heat.  If you try to cook too fast the brown sugar will make it turn black pretty quick.  So long as you cook it a little slower it turns out great.


----------



## joopster (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for this - my belly is currently in the cure.... almost exact same recipe as yours so I will do what I see here.


----------



## bear55 (Jan 4, 2015)

Now that's some bacon.  And that is one hell of a knife in the picture.


----------



## hdflame (Jan 4, 2015)

Joopster said:


> Thanks for this - my belly is currently in the cure.... almost exact same recipe as yours so I will do what I see here.


This is only the second slab that I've cured.  It was very easy and both turned out great.

For me, I'm right handed so when slicing I found I could be more consistent by putting the slab more over towards my right and reaching over with my left hand to hold it.  This gave me a better view of the edge and knife position while cutting.  If I put it on my left side and held with my left hand, my right hand was in the way of seeing the edge in relation to the knife.  Hope this makes sense.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 4, 2015)

Wow.   Looks awesome.   

Yougot some bacon:points:


----------



## b-one (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks great way to hand slice it as well!!


----------



## dave from mesa (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks great. That is a nice knife.

dave


----------



## hdflame (Jan 4, 2015)

Bear55 said:


> Now that's some bacon.  And that is one hell of a knife in the picture.


That's a F.DICK Ergogrip Large Butcher Knife.  I think I first found out about them on a Malcom Reed YouTube video.  Anyway, it was on a video about cutting up a Boston Butt.  They are GREAT knives and I highly recommend them.  Probably the sharpest knife straight from the factory that I have ever bought.  I'm talking RAZOR sharp!  Very nice feel in your hand and best of all a great price.

Here's a link to 2 that I have.  I will be ordering a boning knife soon.

This is the one in the picture.

http://www.125west.com/p-3616-fdick-ergogrip-large-butcher-knife.aspx

This is the other one I have.

http://www.125west.com/p-3603-fdick-ergogrip-butcher-knife.aspx

Those links are where I purchased mine.  You won't be sorry buying a F. Dick knife!


----------



## hdflame (Jan 4, 2015)

I think this may be my next purchase.

http://www.125west.com/p-3544-dickoron-sapphire-cut-steel.aspx


----------



## wagdog (Jan 4, 2015)

Good looking bacon and that knife is killer. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## reinhard (Jan 5, 2015)

Love it!!!  Great job on the slicing also.  Reinhard


----------



## dougmays (Jan 5, 2015)

man that looks good! i need to find a place around here that sells belly


----------



## themule69 (Jan 5, 2015)

MY T FINE looking bacon. I find it better to remove the skin before I smoke it. Then I use the skin to make pork rind pellets. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131873/pork-rind-pellets-from-scratch

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jfsjazz (Jan 5, 2015)

I've also started to score the skins in a diamond pattern before brining.  It allows for more penetration of your seasoning and smoke, and it makes it easier to remove the skins after smoking!


----------



## disco (Jan 6, 2015)

That is some stellar looking bacon. Kudos!

Disco


----------



## hdflame (Jan 6, 2015)

themule69 said:


> MY T FINE looking bacon. I find it better to remove the skin before I smoke it. Then I use the skin to make pork rind pellets. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131873/pork-rind-pellets-from-scratch
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


The first one I did, I tried to fry the skin after brining and smoking and it was a total FAILURE!  The video I watched said that they removed the skin after smoking while it was still warm to make it easier.

I think I'll try your way and remove the skin prior to brining and then fry them to make some snacks!  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## chef willie (Jan 8, 2015)

wow...looks outstanding.....must do this soon.....Willie


----------



## dr k (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks Great!  I have a 12lb. skinless belly I quartered and Foodsavered.  It's been frozen for 1.5 years since I can get bacon at $2.99lb.  I'll probably cure and cold smoke it this spring.


----------



## rong (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks great!!! Try baking your bacon instead of frying.  I've had the same problem with brown sugar and frying. I line a cookie sheet with foils, and bake at 350 to my desired level of crispy. Works out well.

Smoke on!


----------



## tropigal08 (Jan 8, 2015)

Amazing job!! We plan on trying some bacon. 

I know this isn't about smoking, but that skin looks awesome. I'll bet you could make some good chickaron or fried pork skin with it. 

  Put the skin on the chopping board with the fat side up, try to remove all the fat you can, cut the clean skin into strips of 1/4 x 2.
Cook the strips in boiling water for 10 min and then strain, let them cool a bit and put them in a dehydrator or an oven at 125F for at least 12 hrs or until dried (it should be hard). OR us your smoker. :)
At this point you can cook immediately or save for another time.
Prepare a pot with oil at 350F, add the dried skins, they will puff very fast so be ready with a slotted spoon and a plate to drain them on. Remove from the oil and place them on paper to drain. Sprinkle with sea salt, bbq seasonings, your favorite rub, whatever.


----------



## desertdenizen (Jan 8, 2015)

Check with your local grocery store's meat department. They should be able to order some for you if they do not regularly carry it.


----------



## mr mac (Jan 8, 2015)

Seriously, this is far better than porn!


----------



## tropigal08 (Jan 8, 2015)

It's called food porn...and I love t. hahaha


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 8, 2015)

@hdflame  This was shared on FB this morning and has over 1300 likes so far. Great job on the bacon!


----------



## hdflame (Jan 8, 2015)

RonG said:


> Looks great!!! Try baking your bacon instead of frying.  I've had the same problem with brown sugar and frying. I line a cookie sheet with foils, and bake at 350 to my desired level of crispy. Works out well.
> 
> Smoke on!


I will try this the next time I cook some.  I've cooked bacon in the oven before but just don't ever think about it.  My iron skillet is sitting there in front of me and that's what I tend to grab most of the time!  Thanks for the suggestion.


tropigal08 said:


> Amazing job!! We plan on trying some bacon.
> 
> I know this isn't about smoking, but that skin looks awesome. I'll bet you could make some good chickaron or fried pork skin with it.
> 
> ...


I watched a video on this just the other day.  Didn't know about boiling the skin and then drying till then.  I actually tried to fry the skin from my first one and the brown sugar just caused them to turn black almost immediately!  I think boiling will remove some of the sugar.  I thought that maybe the reason they didn't puff up was because I smoked it first........Next time boil and dry first!  Thanks.


----------



## joopster (Jan 16, 2015)

My belly didn't have enough fat to trim,


----------



## hdflame (Jan 18, 2015)

TulsaJeff said:


> @hdflame  This was shared on FB this morning and has over 1300 likes so far. Great job on the bacon!


I just linked my account to Facebook and was scrolling down when I noticed some very familiar looking bacon!  I hadn't checked on here in a few days but also noticed that it was a featured post on here too!  Boy, do I feel famous! lol :)

Thanks for the compliments from everyone.  I absolutely LOVE this bacon recipe.  I've almost finished eating it all.  Also thanks to an earlier post for suggesting I cook it in the oven.  I've been laying it on a wire rack in an aluminum foil covered pan and cooking on 350* for about 18-20 minutes.  I can't believe how much better it tastes.

Check out my Facebook page for more of my cooking and smoking pictures.

https://www.facebook.com/FiremanbobBackdraftBBQCo?ref=hl


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 18, 2015)

How well does your knife hold an edge?


----------



## joopster (Jan 18, 2015)

My slicer works great for bacon!


----------



## hdflame (Jan 19, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> How well does your knife hold an edge?


It holds it very well.  It's actually almost scary sharp!  I like to have my knives shaving sharp and with just a couple swipes of my new F. Dick steel, it brings it right back to shaving.


Joopster said:


> My slicer works great for bacon!


I have drooled over wanting a slicer, but the more I research them the more I'm satisfied with my knives.  I want one that will slice anything and unless you go with a professional/commercial slicer you still can't slice cheese or use it more than a short period at a time.

I will probably keep checking Craigs list or online commercial auctions and look for a used Hobart.  But I'm not spending over $300-$500 for one that's listed as limited use.

What kind of slicer do you have and what size of meat and or cheese can you use it for?

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/ava...gravity-feed-meat-slicer-1-3-hp/177SL312.html 

I looked at this one and thought it was a good one till I read the limitations: Avantco SL312 12"

"This slicer is excellent for low-volume applications of less than 1 hour of slicing per day. It is not suitable for continuous, heavy use, raw or frozen meat, or cheese."


----------



## alelover (Jan 21, 2015)

That is some great look bacon. Would love to try it sometime.


----------



## nybbq (Jan 21, 2015)

I have to say that bacon looks really good. That is on my hit list to do this summer.


----------



## dave17a (Jan 21, 2015)

So maybe I missed something  here. Not going to be around long. You meetin the maker. Anywho that is good lookin stuff.


----------



## hdflame (Jan 22, 2015)

dave17a said:


> So maybe I missed something  here. Not going to be around long. You meetin the maker.


Not sure what you mean?  Guess I missed something too! lol :)


----------



## dave17a (Jan 25, 2015)

just orded my case of bellies. Looks good. Doing many different flavors.Maple sugar ordered. YUMMY!


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2015)

That's what I was thinking, I be putting in my order.  Great job looks fantastic

Gary


----------



## tatts4life (Jan 31, 2015)

Man that looks tasty. I wonder where I can find a pork belly around me.


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2015)

The only pork belly I found was at Country Meat market here in Tyler $7.99 a pound

Gary


----------



## hdflame (Mar 22, 2015)

gary s said:


> The only pork belly I found was at Country Meat market here in Tyler $7.99 a pound
> 
> Gary


When I can get ribeyes for $6.99/lb I just can't see paying that much for pork belly!  Same thing with pork fat.  The meat guys used to just give me all the fat I wanted, now because of the deer hunters trying to hoard every scrap of pork fat for venison sausage, They were charging me more for fat than I was paying for butts on sale!  I guess it's that whole supply/demand thing!


----------

